# question about carppin



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

the small lake i fish has alot of carp [gar crappie lrgmouth also] ive never targeted carp before.have a 5'10' meduim ugly stik with a shimano 2000 rear drag reel 8lb test. any ideas to use for bait..hooks..sinkers..presentation?....thanks for any info ]


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Midnight,

Here is a good link with some illustrations to give you a decent idea how to start. 

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/beginningcarping.html

Try a size 6 hook, enough weight to hold (1/4 oz if no current), and cast to areas you see carp, know they exist. Don't forget to throw out a couple of handfuls of "freebies" (Chum) to get them feeding. I woudl say give sweetcorn a shot. Yep....the kind you find in the can. Fill the hook completely, and give it a go.


----------



## Herkel (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi midnight, What Tpet told you was right on the money. You should get plenty of action with that method. Once you get the hang of it You'll be hooked more than the fish. You might want to try Buckeye Lake's North shore ramp. When you get there go to the right of the ramp obout 100 yd.'s. There used to be an old amusement park there, You can still see some old posts out in the water. A good number of large carp will be there in May. Try the same method Tpet told you about and You'll have a blast. Take a kid along and it will be even more fun Good Luck HERKEL


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll 2nd northshore ramp at buckeye. Best time to go is the 2 weeks prior to memorial day....especially if there is a strong wind blowing up in that area. FANTASTIC producer


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't forget the classic Buckeye Lake magic of Rye Krisp, the ultimate dough bait. 

Also early in the morning when the sun is coming up and at night certain sections of that little pond to the left of the ramp can produce pretty well too. If you ever see an ugly fat guy sitting over there early in the morning fishing with strange looking gear stop and say high.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> if you ever see an ugly fat guy sitting over there


Doesn't that describe most people that you see fishing there?


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

i saved that article tpet,will check it out tonite,thanks,thats what i was lookin for to get started........  i could be into a carp gold mine at this small lake from what i have seen in the past years  thanks for all your input.....i will post pics if any luck..........tight lines


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hope you end up hooked like the rest of us  Good luck!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

tpet96 said:


> Midnight,
> 
> Here is a good link with some illustrations to give you a decent idea how to start.
> 
> ...


and remember - never, never ask a british person how to fish for carp!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

> and remember - never, never ask a british person how to fish for carp!


That is the "cheapest" piece of advice you could possibly get. LOL. Once you go Euro...plan on getting a 2nd job


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

thanks again guys.leckig if you want, i can give u directions to this place.im on the southeast side of columbus ...........maybe you can teach me something.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd be surprised if I have not been to this place yet, there is a couple of us on the S/E side of Columbus. I know Crappielooker is over on Thurman Avenue and I am right off of the Alum Creek exit of 270. There are a ton of old quarries in the area, too much water too little time 

Let us know how you did or PM Crappielooker, he normally is on the prowl this time of year for pre-spawn fish.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

midnight.. whenever you want to get out there.. Pm me on here..i'll bring everything for us too.. all u need are yer tackle..  just get a hold of me..


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

ok will do when it warms up


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

btw were is thurmans cafe? what kinda meneu do they have.thanks


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thurman's is on thurman ave.. close to high and greenlawn.. in german village.. typical bar food.. the best is their burgers and meatloaf sub.. yummy..


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

C'mon Ak you know the best thing is those Cajun 151 Wings and the coney sauce on those hot dogs and french fries.

Yes those burgers are great as well, I have a friend who swears you could live off of 1 Chef Salad for 2 weeks. It is actually near the corner of Thurman and Jeagar St, it is a great place to eat, one of my favorites in the city.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

If you go man....get yourself a Thurman burger and a dozen 151 wings. You won't be able to eat it all....but you'll feel good about yourself when you see the food come out


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thuman's is definately one of my favorite places to eat in Columbus. I always order the Thurman burger and the 151 wings. Like Tpet said there is no way to eat it all yourself but I don't think you can get more food for your money.

Jake


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well.. if anyone gonna come to the thurman's to eat.. get a hold of me and i'll come over to shoot the breeze with ya..  
dang.. now i want a meatloaf sub..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

You guys are making me hungry.


----------

